# First time using the site and a little unsure! ~



## andilea (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi there, I have been viewing the site for awhile and struck up the courage to register today. I am a 28 year old teacher and me and my hubby (33) have been trying for a baby for a year. We knew it wasn't going to be easy as I have a irregular cycle, but to be honest I worry sometimes that it is all in my head. As I mentioned I am very irregular and have been back and forwards to the docs since I was 19 with various heavy periods, problems with pills etc. After a year and no baby I have had three blood tests, the first showed I had high prolactain and low oestrogen and low iron but the next two seemed ok except for the iron levels. My hubby has been tested and although not the best nothing suggested he could not father a child. I am off next for a HSG scan and hubby is re-doing his sample!! All seems very unreal and makes no sense. If my hormones are ok (which I am not convinced they are as I keep taking ovulation tests and have never had an LH surge) and the scan shows nothing does that mean I am just making all my symptoms? Anyway thats my situation so far, would be good to hear from anyone in same position. Look forward to chatting to you soon, andilea xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  andilea  
 I am sorry youve found yourselves needing help to have a family, finding the courage to post will benifit you in so many ways, the love and support on here is second to none, and I am sure we will see your dreams come true too 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~*
CLICK HERE 
*
Meanings ~*
CLICK HERE 
*
FAQ ~*
CLICK HERE

*G&B - Community board*
CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES*
CLICK HERE

for more specific threads on high prolactain and low oestrogen just use the site search facility, as I am sure you will find lots of members with this same issue 

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Andilea,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear of your problems ttc.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *andilea* and welcome to the site 

you have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Andilea,

Just wanted to say hi and wish you all the best for the future. 

When we started to investigate a year or so after not falling pregnant, i found that really hard as we didn't have any answers or any facts to deal with and it was all up in the air, 3 years later 3 ICSi tx and we have our little miracle in my tummy.

stay positive

Hayleyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

hi just wanted to welcome you to ff i have not that long found the site but every time i come on here i find things that make me feel a lot better about everything,its a great site


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site andilea!

Your situation sounds similar to mine - I'm even a teacher too! With regards to your irregular cycle I started taking agnus castus a while ago to regulate my cycles and think that it is working as each cycle is shorter. I also have my DP on various vits between now and his next SA in the hope that it will improve. I'm also on the waiting list for HSG and/or lap and dye to investigate my fertility further. Would be nice to keep in touch to compare stories/results!  

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi andilea, welcoem to Fertility Friends. 

I don't think it's all in your head at all. Hope you get some answers soon and some progress in moving forward to making your dream come true.
Do keep in touch.

C~x


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi andilea
welcome to the thread 
i remember wot it was like going through irregular cycles doing endless ovulation test 
which in the end i had to stop doing coz i was sending myself crazy 

it is good to see that test have alresdy been started for you 
i hope you dont have a long wait in full filling ur dream 
of becoming parents 

any questions you want answering just ask away there is always someone who can offer advise 

take care and good luck


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Andilea - has anyone mentioned PCOS to you in the past? That would certainly explain the irregular cycles & the possiblity that you don't ovulate every one? The other side effects are also painful periods for some people, excess or dark hair, the inability to lose weight easily no matter what you eat. It might be worth mentioning this to your GP as you can test for it by blood but it's more often confirmed on an ultrasound & sometimes on a HSG depending on what shows up on the scan.

There is also a possibility you ovulate late in your cycle so i you're testing around day 14 you could miss it. I did the same until I tried Persona as a way of tracking my cycles from the point of view of TTC - you get 10 sticks in the initial pack & blow me down I ovulated on day 19!!!!!!!

I really hope you get some answers soon, it's very frustrating to be playing the waiting game ((()))

Gill

oh & BTW welcome to FF


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello!

Just thought I'd share our experiences as mine are quite similar.  Myself and my DH are both 28 and have been ttc for 2 years.  I have always had irregular periods and my cycle would be anywhere between 31-60 days.  I've had blood tests which were normal and and ultrasound scan which said that they couldn't confirm it but I may have one ovary which is PCOS!!!! however, I went on to have a laparoscopy in Feb of this year and everything 'looked normal'.  My DH had low motility on his SA but the consultant has said that we could still concieve naturally!!!

Anyway, have had 3 cycles of Clomid now with BFN and am about to start a further 3!!!back on the merry go round!!   It may be worth you asking your G.P if it could be PCOS

Hope this has helped slightly!

Tinkerbelle78 xxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello there

just wanted to say hello and welcome you to the site, sorry about your problams not knowing is just as frustrating as knowing. hope it all works out well for you both 

keepinghope x


----------

